# Hurricane damage on St. Lucia



## DavidO (Nov 3, 2010)

Any news out of St. Lucia regarding recovery from hurricane Tomas on Saturday?  Anyone staying at Windjammer who can report on how the resort came through it?  Sounds like most damge is in the south end of the island but heard that power was out and roads damaged all over.


----------



## Larry (Nov 3, 2010)

I will be going to Windjammer for Thanksgiving week and report back when I return. From what I have read there is road damage and a couple of bridges that  are out. I would also like to find out any current information regarding any damage at Windjammer.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 4, 2010)

Not sure about Windjammer but you can learn a lot about the island clean up here:

http://www.stormcarib.com/reports/current/stlucia.shtml


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 4, 2010)

*WJ*

There are a few statements from Mark O. on the windjammer Landing facebook page. He said they are basically camping right now.
The resort came through rather well apparently but there is no running water until they get the resivoir fixed.
Uvf is closed to incoming flights and I'm not sure you'd be able to get to the resort anyway. Check out the ariel tour link on WJ's facebook page...unbeleivable. Roads have just dissappeared. Air Canada does not show flights till the 12th
Jade mountain is closed until the 12th.
Check out the St Lucia Star on line as well.


----------



## Dorothy (Nov 5, 2010)

Larry, we are going 2 weeks after you get back.  We currently have two couples in a 2 bedroom with plunge pool, through RCI--possibly unit 50??.   Any and all details concerning the resort would be appreciated.  I understand they have just remodeled 20 more units, --Would be interested knowing which these are and  which units you would recommend us asking for.  Had already called Windjammer a few weeks back, but they won't assign anything til the week before for exchangers.


----------



## Larry (Nov 7, 2010)

Dorothy said:


> Larry, we are going 2 weeks after you get back.  We currently have two couples in a 2 bedroom with plunge pool, through RCI--possibly unit 50??.   Any and all details concerning the resort would be appreciated.  I understand they have just remodeled 20 more units, --Would be interested knowing which these are and  which units you would recommend us asking for.  Had already called Windjammer a few weeks back, but they won't assign anything til the week before for exchangers.



Sorry but I don't have most of the information you are asking for since we have only been to Windjammer one time on an exchange and bought a 1br this year and will be going back as owners for the first time. As an exchanger they will most probably give you the unit that was assigned to you. We stayed in a 2BR unit #42 which had views to die for. It was an older open air unit with a plunge pool that we never used. Loved the resort and location of unit 42 which was about half way up the hill. If you get unit 50 you will be one level higher than we were and should have fantastic views. If you are a tug member you can read my  review for further information.


----------

